# The Nelsons Coke Commerical Ad from 1960



## SeaBreeze (Apr 17, 2014)

Ozzie, Harriet, David and Ricky Nelson and friends Coke ad from 1960.  Do you remember this one, I do?


----------



## Ina (Apr 17, 2014)

Ricky Nelson was one of my heart throbs, when I was real little.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 17, 2014)

I know Ina, I though he was cute and all the girls did.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 17, 2014)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 17, 2014)




----------



## Happyflowerlady (Apr 17, 2014)

I enjoyed watching Ozzie and Harriet, and of course, thought that Ricky Nelson was awesome, and loved it when he sang on the series. Eventually, he became a recording artist, and had a lot of chart topping songs, most of which I liked.
My mother like his singing, too, and she commented on his "deadpan" singing style. Anytime he sang, it seems like his face never shows any emotion , or even much interest in his song. Nonetheless, he had a beautiful voice, and sang the songs with a style all his own.
I think he was the first singer to record "Unchained Melody", and I really like his version of it, as well or better than any other that I have heard.

http://youtu.be/i-Vc8zbGZlM


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 17, 2014)

I never knew he sang that, thanks Happyflowerlady, I enjoyed that video!


----------



## Ina (Apr 17, 2014)

HFL, That is one of oldest favorite songs, Unchained Melody. You just settled an on going difference of opinion between Michael and I. Of course he was sure it was an old country singer, and I remembered Nelson singing it. The song was done by a few singers, but he can't come up with a name. So I win!! HaHa :bigwink:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 17, 2014)

I always think of the Righteous Brothers singing that song.


----------



## Pam (Apr 17, 2014)

Used to like Ricky Nelson too! And always thought coke tasted better from those glass bottles.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 18, 2014)

My mother never let us drink soda as children.  In the house she had a bottle of Ginger Ale for stomach upset.  During the summer, my father took us away from the city and rented a tiny bungalow near the beach.  By the fishing docks, they had a small coke machine, with the cute little bottles of Coke.  Every now and then, my mother would give us a treat, and allow us to get a bottle from the machine.  It was like gold to us, we enjoyed the whole experience very much.  I think it may have just cost a nickel then, no more than a dime for sure.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Apr 18, 2014)

Ina said:


> HFL, That is one of oldest favorite songs, Unchained Melody. You just settled an on going difference of opinion between Michael and I. Of course he was sure it was an old country singer, and I remembered Nelson singing it. The song was done by a few singers, but he can't come up with a name. So I win!! HaHa :bigwink:



Ina, from what I can see; your Michael might actually be the winner of the debate. I checked Wikipedia, and there were a number of early recordings of this song, and Eddy Arnold was among the first ones to record it. I am pretty sure that this is who your husband is thinking of, and Ricky Nelson was not even mentioned in the Wikipedia article; but when I searched that out, it turns out that our Ricky didn't record it until 1958. So he was one of the early ones, and I still think one of the best versions; but not the first one. 
The Wikipedia article also tells about the history of the song and how it got its name, so i am adding that here for you to check out.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unchained_Melody



HappyFlowerLady


----------



## Ina (Apr 18, 2014)

Thanks for the link HFL, I showed it to Michael, and he'll be rubbing it in for sometime to come. :sosad:


----------

